# PawPaw’s recipe but...



## FlowerChild (Jun 21, 2018)

So my PawPaw was a simple man. Lived on a small farm till the day he died. He used to make wine using the following recipe: 1 quart 100% fruit juice, 1 cup of white sugar and 1/4 tsp of yeast. The anniversary of his death is approaching and I thought it might be fun to use his recipe and make a quart to share with him in memorium. I combined everything and put it in a dark closet to ferment but noticed there was no action after 72 hours. Is it possible it is done? PawPaw always said it took 4 weeks. I suppose I could simply pour a palatable Merlot into a jug but my MawMaw would know the difference. Sooooo...is it possible it is done? Help please.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Jun 21, 2018)

What does it taste like,
Smell like,
Look like.
Where did you get the yeast and what was the date on it. 
What fruit juice
Three days is pretty quick


----------



## FlowerChild (Jun 21, 2018)

meadmaker1 said:


> What does it taste like,
> Smell like,
> Look like.
> Where did you get the yeast and what was the date on it.
> ...


Thank you for responding. 

100% Organic cherry juice from Trader Joe’s
It taste like super sweet cherry juice
It smells like cherry juice
It looks like dark cherry juice
I used Red Star active dry yeast (like PawPaw)
The expiration date on the yeast is March 2020


----------



## meadmaker1 (Jun 22, 2018)

You will need to pitch again. 
Read the label of your juice. Organic shouldn't have had potassium sorbate in it, but chech, it can be over come but you will need to work a little at it.
This time hydrate your yeast for about half an hr in a half cup of water then add that to a jug with about a quart of water and 1/4 to 1/2 cup of sugar three or four hours later it should be bubbling away. Then pour this slowly into your mix 
Check out jackkeller.net for hydrating yeast


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 22, 2018)

Keith implicitly answered your question, but let me be explicit. The fact that it tastes "like super sweet cherry juice" means that it has not completed fermentation.

When you say "Red Star active dry yeast," what exactly do you mean? Do you mean baker's yeast? It may have worked for Paw Paw, but you may have more success with a yeast meant for winemaking. This would be about $2 at a local home brew store.


----------



## FlowerChild (Jun 22, 2018)

Thank you Meadmaker1 and sour-grapes! I followed your instructions and it is bubbling away! I mean REALLY bubbling away! I am tickled pink and MawMaw is beside herself. Haven't seen her smile like that in a long time. Thanks soooooooo much!


----------



## jburtner (Jun 22, 2018)

I’m gonna go thief a couple glasses myself and I’ll hold my glass high and toast to y’all tonight. Paw Paw, MawMaw, and FlowerChild  Starting with a beautiful aged grappa then i’ll thief some YumYum. 

Good luck!
-johann


----------



## FlowerChild (Jun 22, 2018)

Thank you Johann! What a wonderful space this is!


----------



## meadmaker1 (Jun 23, 2018)

Beware words on labels 
Just because the juice was made from organically grown fruit, doesn't mean I didn't dress it up with some "stuff" to make it last longer in the bottle.


----------

